
ThoughtWorks Technology Radar November 2016 - qertoip
https://www.thoughtworks.com/radar
======
DomreiRoam
I like the TTR because it allows me to check if it make sense to spend some
time on some tool and make me discover new tools/approach that are already
vetted.

I like also the "Call me maybe" serie by aphyr (aphyr.com) because I can check
if it make sense to spend some time on a distributed system.

Do you have any other resource that could play the same role?

------
EduardoBautista
Wow, Angular is now in the "Hold" category and Ember.js is now in the "Adopt"
category. They were in the "Assess" and "Trial" respectively categories last
month if I remember correctly.

A lot changes in the javascript world in one year.

